

Researchers Shed Light on Ancient Assyrian Tablets - signa11
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100408134519.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29

======
allenp
I'm not sure who has been submitting the archaeology/anthropology articles
lately but thank you, I appreciate them.

